# Flags



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Lets see your flag pics !!

*Link broken *


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 4, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## photobug (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## HogHunter (Jul 4, 2004)

*Happy Independence Day!*


----------



## Nytmair (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Lula (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's some:

*Link broken *


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance; which country's flag is that??


----------



## Lula (Jul 5, 2004)

:shock: 

Portugal


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Lula (Jul 5, 2004)

ur welcome!


----------



## Alison (Jul 6, 2004)

From our town parade


----------



## pilgrim (Jul 7, 2004)

EH!

*Link broken *


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 10, 2004)

Inside Big Brutus

*Link broken *

Camera: Pentax ZX-5 w/ 28-200, hand held, on camera flash
Film: Tmax 400
scanned from 8x10 Ilford glossy FB


----------



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

thank god for lula

lol americanos...great pics guys


----------



## Chase (Jul 10, 2004)

What, they don't have flags in the land of Oz?


----------



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes we have flags.
I just haven't taken any pics of any.
It was just a lot of Americano flags in a row is all, don't get your Cali knickers in a knot!


----------



## pilgrim (Jul 10, 2004)

wow, that's a great one ksmattfish!


----------



## Grosh (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Chase (Jul 22, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Yes we have flags.
> I just haven't taken any pics of any.
> It was just a lot of Americano flags in a row is all, don't get your Cali knickers in a knot!



Don't make me go out and take a ton of pics of the California flag


----------



## simnine (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## james m (Jul 23, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> What, they don't have flags in the land of Oz?


 
here you go, the Aussie flag ....

*Link broken *


----------



## raul_the_truck (Jul 26, 2004)

Heres a flag from Redmond, Washington.

*Link broken *


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 26, 2004)

Detroit History Museum


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 29, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## colin (Aug 2, 2004)

http://www.colinryan.net/out&about/north_berwick/slides/church_02.JPG


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here are a few from SC

*Links broken *


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 22, 2004)

S.P. Dinsmore's Crypt at the Garden of Eden in Lucas, KS







The flag is in the lower center of the image, and made of concrete.  The bird is a wild turkey, which Dinsmore, like Benjamin Franklin, thought was a better candidate than the bald eagle for the USA national bird.

EDIT:  On the right side is the working man being crucified by the Lawyer, the Priest, the Banker, and the Politician.

Widelux F6


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

Good thing you said where the flag was... I wouldn't have found it!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2004)

*Link broken *
The flag of Co. Donegal (in Irish Dún na Ngall)


----------



## Crazymainer (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi All,

This is taken during a snow storm last Spring. 






Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 24, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## Nytmair (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## JonMikal (Sep 2, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2004)

That's pretty cool jonmikal!  I've never seen a shot quite like that!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Corey!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 3, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## AreEyeSeeRIC (Sep 3, 2004)

2 pictures of Flags....

*Links broken *


----------



## Corry (Sep 3, 2004)

Is that last one peeling???


----------



## AreEyeSeeRIC (Sep 3, 2004)

No its raining on it.


----------



## Corry (Sep 3, 2004)

Ah...I see.  I guess I can tell now.  Before I was posting from work, and that monitor isn't the best!


----------



## santino (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Picksure (Oct 26, 2004)

From Michigan International Speedway.


----------



## dirtnapper (Oct 28, 2004)

Two from a trip this summer: The town square in Easton, PA and Union Station, Washington, DC


----------



## Picksure (Oct 28, 2004)

dirtnapper, a couple beautys.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 12, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 12, 2004)

nice shot!! did you PS anything other than the sky? pretty cool stuff


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 12, 2004)

just the sky.  thanks.


----------



## tekzero (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## JonMikal (Nov 22, 2004)

nice job in #1 tekzero!


----------



## JonK (Sep 1, 2005)

*Link broken *


----------



## jeroen (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post here.

I usually upload everything at 800x600, is that okay here? I know some boards prefer smaller pics for faster browsing etc. Couldn't find anything about it.

Btw, the flag is the national flag of the Netherlands 

See you on the board,
Jeroen

*Link broken *


----------



## Corry (Oct 1, 2005)

800x600 is a good size.   Nice shot! Welcome to the board!


----------



## jeroen (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks and thanks, glad I've found TPF


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, I put these pictures in another thread, but, hey...












:thumbup:


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 11, 2007)

In the spirit of 9/11, let's see some pictures of flags. Show your patriotism, whether you're American or not, take a picture of your country's flag and post it here.


----------



## hudsonp (Sep 11, 2007)

sky in the background of the original was distracting, so i made it black






God Bless the Men, Women and children that lost their lives that horrible day six years ago


----------



## d1a1s1 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 14, 2007)

I took this yesterday when it was raining. I chose this presentation of this image because of the war. You are not supposed to take your flag down until everyone is home. I bought this immediately following the invasion of Iraq and have left it up rain or shine ever since. You can tell when you look at it that its tired.

*Link broken *


----------



## |)\/8 (Sep 15, 2007)

This was two photos that I combined (Flag and Sky), I then added the poem and picture of Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae.  I had posted this on my website this past Memorial Day.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2007)

Since there already was a theme-thread on "Flags" about, I merged the newly-started one with the old to keep the Photo Themes uncluttered.


----------



## anton980 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tekzero - love that b/w - color photo!

Here's one of mine:


----------



## blazen (Oct 3, 2007)

Repost but i like.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

I wondered if there was a flag thread.  I had to dig it up.....


----------



## sheltiefan (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## bobnr32 (Feb 7, 2012)

d11 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

0176_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




3230_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




111_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




115_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2012)




----------

